# my new 'smoke shed'



## ngetal

not quite ready for prime time, but we 'field tested' the new smoke shed this evening... :whoohoo:


----------



## Camacho Junior

Nice!!! Looks like a fine smoke shed to me.


----------



## Humidor Minister

I had the exact same shed. 10x14 2 sliding doors from the BORG (Big Orange Retail Giant) Lasted fro years before I built my work shop. It's a great shed. Perfect break in.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

well done boys!


----------



## tcampbel

Looks nice, beats my 1 and 1/2 person shed I have. Well done


----------



## tobacmon

Very comfy looking shed--Like the idea--and with the Buck Stove--good thinking!


----------



## Stogieman

Definitely a smoking shed to me, way to go....... ipe:


----------



## Stogie

great shed. Many great cigars will be smoked there.


----------



## JoeyBear

Very cool shed!!! Where's all the snow


----------



## Redbeard

dang thats awesome man !! put in a propane heater !!!!


----------



## karmaz00

nice little home away from home


----------



## hayward_tenney

Great little smoking shed, especially w/ the stove. One question - that first picture looks kind of smoky, does it have any ventilation?


----------



## svb

I was thinking about doing the same thing, as I am getting kicked out of the 4th bedroom/office in our house  Beats the garage!


----------



## Andy

better then standing the rain hope its heated


----------



## happy1

put in a stripper pole!!


----------



## mhlatke

Looks great! Comfy chairs, good cigars, something to drink, and someone to BS with - what could be better!


----------



## tx_tuff

Thats how you do it! Looks like it will be a great place to smoke this winter!! I will need to do the same one day.


----------



## smokem-cl

Nice! That wood stove should keep it nice and toasty in there too.


----------



## ngetal

JoeyBear said:


> Very cool shed!!! Where's all the snow


here's what it looks like outside the shed today... :smow:


----------



## Redbeard

if you smoke more than one cigar in there while its snowing you mite get snowed in !!!! you need an emergency escape thru the roof!!!


----------



## ctiicda

Look killer! just need a heater and u r ready to role! Ohhhh and it looks big enough for a cooler and card table. AWESOME.


----------



## smokinj

I dig that shed! Light 'em up:thumb:


----------



## Ceedee

Rick, no doubt about it brother, you are THE MAN! May that shed bring you years and years of smoking pleasure :smoke2:

CD


----------



## l0venpeace-cl

I hope you have a heater in there!! Brrr...


----------



## havanitascigars-cl

That is a cool idea! Put some ventilation in and you are set. Maybe some opening right under the eaves?! Perfect though. Almost makes me wish I lived where it got cold so I could have a smoking shed.


----------



## amateurke

Rick, hang some fish and pork in and you can "smoke" them while you are smoking!! You get two in one than!! eace:


----------



## Diana

tx_tuff said:


> Thats how you do it! Looks like it will be a great place to smoke this winter!! I will need to do the same one day.


Oh no, Frank if you do we'll never see you HAHA!:smoke2:


----------



## Diana

ngetal said:


> here's what it looks like outside the shed today... :smow:


Wow, check out all that snow! Congrats, on your smoking shed. If you could get a little tv and a small cooler for some drinks, you'll never come out for sure. :thumb:


----------



## nativetexan_1

Ready to fire up a kerosene heater? At least you're out of the wind.


----------



## doblemaduro

Awesome? I need one. How easy is it to insulate?


----------



## ngetal

doblemaduro said:


> Awesome? I need one. How easy is it to insulate?


dunno yet, but I'll be finding out... the plan is to get some sheet styrofoam insulation, and stick it on the walls with 'liquid nails' 

just need to put in a vent (maybe one of those spanky solar powered jobs), and the piping for the woodstove, then we're good to go :canada:


----------



## hiway_86

Looks very cool man!!


----------



## shroom91

no insulate... just a man and his cigars and a dream


----------



## PV1191

All you need are some comfy chairs and a heater. A mini bar wouldn't hurt either! You won't have to worry about a fridge in the winter


----------



## LkyLindy

Lets Light em up bro


----------



## Architeuthis

happy1 said:


> put in a stripper pole!!


That's good thinking!


----------



## ylo2na

Nice job...now, to complete the man-cave, need a portable heater, portable tv, some nifty spirits and you are completely ready for MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL!....very cool, indeed!
Best,
ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## ngetal

got the insulation sheets on the walls, still need to do the roof, as well as put in solar-powered fan/vent, shift the stove to its resting spot, put in chimney pipe... I was thinking a set of those solar powered xmas lights strung up around the inside would be neat, but the customer comments on them suggest that might have to wait til next year when the technology improves and they actually work


----------



## Redbeard

youll probably stay warmer if you toss down some carpet in there..that cold really comes up thru the concrete


----------



## shortstory5

That's great stuff... I love the effort to beat the cold weather!


----------



## SixPackSunday

very sweet idea. keep taking pictures for us!


----------



## ngetal

another interior picture - got foam sheet insulation on the walls (though some will need to be reglued after the weather gets warm again), wood stove that's finally functional (and got put to use over this past weekend - toasty enough to sit all afternoon, once we got a good bed of coals going ), and a face cord of softwood, that I somehow managed to load into my car to bring home from the lumber yard in one trip


----------



## shortstory5

Great update! Looks awesome in there!


----------



## Gumby

That looks like an great place to hang out and stay warm for winter smoking.


----------



## Scott1966-cl

Looks good! How is it ventilated?


----------



## hEmInGwAy_88

great shed guys, that my problem i have so many cigars and in this cold weather i have no where to smoke them.


----------



## Scott W.

Nice! enjoy it!


----------



## Zarathustra19

Wow, that is excellent. all you need now is a tap and you've got my vision of heaven. 

Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## karmaz00

very nice


----------



## Dave128

Looks like the perfect hang out. Enjoy.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Looking good Rick :tu


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

ngetal said:


> not quite ready for prime time, but we 'field tested' the new smoke shed this evening... :whoohoo:


Great idea. Enjoy it.


----------



## Shervin

Nice man cave dude!


----------



## Col. Craggyblast

Nice shed. Good times!


----------



## pyrodrummer

nice, i wish i had a place inside to smoke at, that was close by.
but then, its not very cold here in georgia.

it would still be nice


----------



## docruger

put up some drywall a roof fan and you good to go. B.T.W. great idea you had for the shed


----------



## crazyhorse67

i sure could use a stove like that in my garage, the hot tub is great at night but not during the day. i tried it once and you should have seen the look on my neighbors face when she saw me smoking a cigar with a glenlivet with my shirt off at 2 in the afternoon, 19 degrees outside. good times.


----------



## EvoFX

haha that is awesome. i have a tough shed i smoke and sleep in now. sheds are the way to go haha


----------

